# Have Any Of You Ever Used Wii Balance Board



## Jon (Jan 15, 2011)

I've just got off the treadmill after walking for an hour and believe mer it is very boring but i feel good now.(Pouring with rain outside)
My grandaughter got a wii for xmas and i was thinking of buying a balance board.

Has anyone here ever used one to exercise with or is it just another gimmick.


----------



## Estellaa (Jan 15, 2011)

i've used a wii fit board and i think they are really good 
made me out of breath so it must be quite good haha.


----------



## Jon (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm gonna get one cause the winter has a while to go yet and it's cold and dark outside for walking.


----------



## vince13 (Jan 15, 2011)

My husband (aged 78 who is a Type 2 diabetic)  was advised by a physiotherapist at our surgery to try a wii and balance board for exercise because he's been having trouble with his knees (aches and pains due to old age).  We had been going to the local gym together but he found it was too strenuous for him and had gradually slowed down our attending so it was costing us for not using the gym much.  We investigated the various pre-Xmas offers and decided we'd justify it to ourselves as set against the cost of the gym sessions.

We use it most days, sometimes for fun (some of the "games" are great and you don't realise that you are exercising) and for the aerobic/muscle-toning ones (which perhaps are what we should really use it for).  OK, it's a gimmick if you like - but we think we are doing OK on it and would recommend it.


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2011)

o/h wanted to get me one but i said no, i was sure id break it with my big fat butt


----------



## squidge63 (Jan 15, 2011)

I got the Wii fit plus for my birthday, it is great fun and I really enjoyed doing it I started on the yoga and then had a go on the balance games. I would recommend it totally.

Steffie the board can take a person up to 23st 8lbs (150kg), and I am sure you are not anywhere near that weight.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 15, 2011)

Wii fit board is great exercise and fun - can do step aerobics on it - which is good -can also do a personal profile complete with weekly weigh in - for anyone interested I think it takes weight up to about 22 stone.


----------



## Jon (Jan 15, 2011)

The general consensus seems to be good then.


----------



## Monica (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know what the wii fit plus is like, but the balance board and wii fit are good. Although I must admit I haven't used it in quite some time
There are other games which have games within them where you can use the board too. Unfortunately, I can't think of the names of those games at the mo.


----------



## redrevis (Jan 15, 2011)

Got the Wii fit plus bundle for christmas. Love it. It's great fun and is definitely good exercise. There are games which are just shifting your balance and there are games which involve stepping, arm and leg actions etc, more cardio, walking, jogging and lots more. There's yoga, muscle exercise, cardio exercises with a trainer on the screen. It's definitely not a gimmick. And best of all, it's great fun!!! I'd highly recommend it


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2011)

squidge63 said:


> I got the Wii fit plus for my birthday, it is great fun and I really enjoyed doing it I started on the yoga and then had a go on the balance games. I would recommend it totally.
> 
> Steffie the board can take a person up to 23st 8lbs (150kg), and I am sure you are not anywhere near that weight.



Did we not meet at Holborn Squidge?


----------



## macast (Jan 17, 2011)

my grandson got an Xbox Konect..... so he has given me the Wii Fit and balance board.  I think it is excellent.  it records your weight and BMI and you can set yourself goals for weight and/or energy used.  the Wii Fit games are good and I also like the step counter in the Aerobic section.

I'd definately recommend it


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2011)

I have been using the xbox kinect sports adventure and that really knackers me out lol


----------

